# W2 showing but....



## Yarrow92 (Jan 11, 2020)

It says it won’t be available for download until 02/4/20. Is this some kind of error? It doesn’t usually do this


----------



## BackLog (Jan 11, 2020)

Just checked mine, it's doing the same thing as well. Are you still employed with target? Not sure if this has any effect on the situation, but I left the company late last year so I wasn't necessarily expecting to receive my w-2 electronically this year.


----------



## Yarrow92 (Jan 11, 2020)

No I don’t work at target anymore but this is my second time working and leaving target and usually I get my w2 around this time and no later. Maybe this is a weekend thing and will be available Monday


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 11, 2020)

Usually after Jan 15th on workday


----------



## BackLog (Jan 11, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Usually after Jan 15th on workday


I can't access workday anymore since I'm no longer employed there. Will I not be able to get it electronically by going straight to paperlessemployee?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 11, 2020)

BackLog said:


> I can't access workday anymore since I'm no longer employed there. Will I not be able to get it electronically by going straight to paperlessemployee?


If you are registered already, try after the 15th


----------



## Yarrow92 (Jan 11, 2020)

Since it’s already showing it should be available Monday


----------



## countingsheep (Jan 11, 2020)

Did the same thing last year like stated above after the 15th should be fine


----------



## rd123 (Jan 12, 2020)

Now I’m able to download the W2 document though the option to mail it is still not active . Option to download is activated .


----------



## JodieLandon (Jan 15, 2020)

Mine is saying after 2-4  as well. Its not giving me the option to download. I left in November. I have my new employers w-2's already.


----------



## bikebryan (Jan 15, 2020)

Federal law requires all employers to send employees W-2 statements no matter how low earnings or wages are. These W-2 statements can be sent in either paper or digital form and must be received by employees no later than ​*January 31​* of the following year.

If Target does not provide you with your W2 by 31 January, you can pursue legal action against them.  However, they can probably afford better lawyers than you.​


----------



## JAShands (Jan 16, 2020)

JodieLandon said:


> Mine is saying after 2-4  as well. Its not giving me the option to download. I left in November. I have my new employers w-2's already.


I printed mine off of my phone. Just tap on the bolded blue DOWNLOAD to the right and they opened in a new page. Sent that over to my wireless printer and that was it. I didn’t bother to check the box, then select that I wanted to download it as a pdf, then enter in my selection. That’s just too much when a hyperlink is present and working!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Jan 16, 2020)

bikebryan said:


> Federal law requires all employers to send employees W-2 statements no matter how low earnings or wages are. These W-2 statements can be sent in either paper or digital form and must be received by employees no later than
> 
> *January 31*
> 
> ...


I believe it has to be postmarked the 31st not received.


----------



## JodieLandon (Jan 16, 2020)

JAShands said:


> I printed mine off of my phone. Just tap on the bolded blue DOWNLOAD to the right and they opened in a new page. Sent that over to my wireless printer and that was it. I didn’t bother to check the box, then select that I wanted to download it as a pdf, then enter in my selection. That’s just too much when a hyperlink is present and working!



Paperless employee isn't giving me that option. It is grayed out and only letting me access last year for a fee. Maybe I'll get my paper copy in the mail soon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TTGOz (Jan 16, 2020)

I will add this if you haven't tried it yet.

I use a desktop, and I right-clicked the W-2 and clicked "Save as" and it will save as a PDF to your computer.


----------



## JodieLandon (Feb 4, 2020)

Paperless employee now has my recent w2 available but wants $10 for me to get it. I still haven't gotten my paper copy. My new job sent mine weeks ago and it was ready to download as well.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 4, 2020)

JodieLandon said:


> Paperless employee now has my recent w2 available but wants $10 for me to get it. I still haven't gotten my paper copy. My new job sent mine weeks ago and it was ready to download as well.


If you signed up for paperless then you will not get a paper copy. If you didn’t sign up for paperless then your W2 would have been at guest service (or wherever your store keeps the paper paychecks) until Jan 31st when your HR would have mailed them out. If they were slacking and didn’t get them to the mailbox until after the mailman had come by you might not get it until later this week.


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 4, 2020)

Okay - did a screenshot for everyone having problems. It’s $10 if you want it faxed or mailed to you. Just click the blue letters that say “download” to open it up and print it off.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 16, 2020)

Paperlessemployee


----------

